# Seiko 6m25 Advice



## Milhouse (Dec 1, 2007)

I've got a 6m25-7020, serial 080079 (August 1990? Sounds be about right...)



















To be fair it's looking a bit tired after 17 years of service, particularly the crown which is worn through to the base metal, and I'm wondering is it worth getting this watch case re-plated, including the crown? The gold plate on the top of the case has also worn through to the base silver metal which can be seen in the photograph.

I think the watch cost me about Â£100 back in the early 90's (a fair amount at the time - I was 21!) but it's still a great watch today and I wear it every day - it's never let me down!









Has anyone had any experience of re-plating a watch case? What was the cost and quality of the work etc.?

Does anyone have any thoughts as to the current value of a 6m25 watch - I don't intend to sell it, but I would feel happier spending Â£100 to re-plate a watch that worth more than Â£100!









Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 1, 2007)

OK, I really have no idea about watches!









What is the opinion of this watch? Cheap old (Japanese) rubbish, a classic or somewhere in between? It's not a Rolex, but it's mine...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Milhouse said:


> It's not a Rolex, but it's mine...


I think that's the important point. I'm definitely nooooo expert in Japanese watches but I would be a bit surprised if your watch has significant monetary value - what really matters though is what it's worth to you.

If you're particularly attached to it after the best part of 20 years loyal service, it doesn't really matter whether restoring it makes perfect economic sense or not - its value goes beyond that. If the watch's value to _you_ justifies it, you can afford it, and you can find someone trustworthy to do the job, I'd say go for it!










Finding someone trustworthy to do the job is of course a whole other kettle of fish mind you....!









S.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 1, 2007)

Steve R said:


> Milhouse said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a Rolex, but it's mine...
> ...


Indeed, this watch means an awful lot to me - I use it every day and I would now like to give it some TLC assuming that re-plating of the case is feasible, trouble is I have no idea if it is feasible or even what it will cost. Provided it's not going to cost me an extortionate amount I'd happily get it re-plated and restored to it's original glory.

I guess the worth of this watch is whatever people will pay, I doubt very much it's a classic and determining it's market value was just idle curiosity but it would also soften the blow of any restoration costs!









Thanks for replying.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Plating isn't too expensive, it's the prep work that takes the time. I haven't got experience of plating watching, but I know how much Vintage Bentley & Rolls Royce parts used to cost me.

Contact your local jewellery maker or antiques restorer they might be able to point you in the right direction for plating.

BTW welcome to


----------



## shakazulu (Dec 12, 2007)

Milhouse,

I love the 6M25 watches and - ever since the one I bought myself (new in 1996) broke - I have a small hobby in buying ones that come available on eBay. They tend to be worth Â£50-Â£100 for working watches in good condition. If it's a bit tatty, then you don't get much for them at all, but as another posting said, it's _your_ watch and special to you, so perhaps it's worth repairing it.

Hope this is helpful,

Shakazulu


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 1, 2007)

shakazulu said:


> Milhouse,
> 
> I love the 6M25 watches and - ever since the one I bought myself (new in 1996) broke - I have a small hobby in buying ones that come available on eBay. They tend to be worth Â£50-Â£100 for working watches in good condition. If it's a bit tatty, then you don't get much for them at all, but as another posting said, it's _your_ watch and special to you, so perhaps it's worth repairing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shakazulu, very helpful. And thanks also to everyone else who replied.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I've always loved the 6M25-7020 I've got - the demo mode is just an absolute hoot - but I am coming under increasing pressure to slim down the collection, which I shall try to resist but may not succeed.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have the similar 6M26-8050 acquired in 2007 (discontinued model since 1999). Poor image attached. Wouldn't think of parting with it. If you like your 6M25, keep it and perform whatever servicing/repairs necessary. I've heard several sellers of similar models express regret at having sold them.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Have the similar 6M26-8050 acquired in 2007 (discontinued model since 1999). Poor image attached. Wouldn't think of parting with it. If you like your 6M25, keep it and perform whatever servicing/repairs necessary. I've heard several sellers of similar models express regret at having sold them.


I understand totally what you mean, and my 18-year-old has just pleaded with me not to sell my 6M25-7020 above, but I am mad keen on a new Tissot Visodate and I need to flog at least two watches that I NEVER wear in order to fund the purchase of one that I know I WILL wear and enjoy. I hate the idea of parting with it but that's the way the cookie crumbles I'm afraid. At least until I win the lottery!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)




----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I've always loved the 6M25-7020 I've got - the demo mode is just an absolute hoot - but I am coming under increasing pressure to slim down the collection, *which I shall try to resist but may not succeed.*


That must be your 6M25-7020 just listed on eBay, then ? :naughty:

Complete with 'Dancing Hands' video on YouTube:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

After watching that video ..... I want one


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> After watching that video ..... I want one


Yes, it's suprising the difference a good demo video can make. :thumbsup:

I watched this superb YouTube demo video of a 7T59 about a year ago:






It *very nearly* got me started on 7T59's. 

Fortunately I've still managed to restrict myself to collecting only 7A38's (and derivatives). :schmoll:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > After watching that video ..... I want one
> ...


Thanks for the link to that 7T59 video. Wow - that 7T59 is terrific isn't it? :jawdrop:

Having just concluded I'm getting out of smaller watches and into larger but less complicated watches I now find myself covering a 7T59!

Where will it end? Mind you - who cares? (other than my bank manager!)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)




----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> After watching that video ..... I want one


Might want to start searching. Since the watch(es) was(were) discontinued in '99, it(they) might be a tad scarce.


----------

